# Modify the trunk to open up (not just unlock)



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

*Has anyone modified the E39 trunk to open up (not just unlock) when the key fob is activated?**
What is it that makes other luxury vehicles open the trunk wide at the press of a button?*
_I bought my 525 on a whim so I missed the lack of this basic feature but I realized it the first time I tried to open the trunk from outside.
















_


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

The cost would be prohibitive for that mod.

Besides, I wouldn't want it. Just something else to break.


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

shaftdrive said:


> *Has anyone modified the E39 trunk to open up (not just unlock) when the key fob is activated?**
> What is it that makes other luxury vehicles open the trunk wide at the press of a button?*
> _I bought my 525 on a whim so I missed the lack of this basic feature but I realized it the first time I tried to open the trunk from outside.
> 
> ...


You could change the spring on the deck lid so that it "pops" it open, could be dangerous if over sprung


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I know that Mercedes Benz has trunks that open up all the way.

In general, when it comes to adding options that weren't originally available on BMWs, it can be very difficult and very expensive. As you might now, the non-US versions of BMWs tend to have all sorts of goodies we "can't" get here in the US.


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

*Still looking for BMW trunk-opening kits out there*



Ågent99 said:


> In general, when it comes to adding options that weren't originally available on BMWs, it can be very difficult and very expensive.


 Thanks. *
This *(like the armrest & cupholder modifications)* is one of those that I won't undertake on my own if there isn't an already existing kit.

* *I was asking this BMW community because I did not find any kits out there for this improvement when I searched.*

_I guess, if nothing comes up, this is one mod better left for the BMW Marketing guys to consider for the next model year. (Plus this thread will inform the very next BMW owner who wonders the same thing.)_


----------



## bensonc (Nov 26, 2004)

*retrofit of late E38 auto open/close hydraulic*

But that going to be costly and have one more item to look after later.


----------

